# Led strip lights



## Wldbill (May 11, 2016)

I am looking to install some led strip lighting in my basement, and I'm in the midst of running all my wires etc. I plan on mounting my power supplies and components for them in my utility room and just running out some 2 and 4 wire for the hooks ups.

I have framed in a tray ceiling for my pool table room and plan on installing the strips for up lighting. As in picture 1, and am also planning on doing some strips on some shelving like picture 2.

I am just wondering if there is anything I should know or any tricks of the trade as I have never used or installed these lights before..ie how to hide wiring and connections.

Also any brand recommendations would be greatly appreciated, these can be very costly in some of the name brands like Phillips.

FYI - need approx 60' for the tray ceiling, and likely 4 x 4' shelves. And would like to use RGBW strips.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I b t l


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Boy that was a lot of help


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Wldbill said:


> I am looking to install some led strip lighting in my basement, ...
> 
> Also any brand recommendations would be greatly appreciated,* these can be very costly in some of the name brands like Phillips.
> *
> ...


There's plenty of low cost product on the market which you very well may regret if you take the cheap route.

You're an electrician. How embarrassing would it be if you did all that work and the product you installed failed a short time later? I'd skimp on something else before the electric. 

Supply houses are good sources for what's being returned or complained about (as are venues like this forum). 

Hopefully some who do these installations will come along and provide some input. Online venues like Amazon and eBay may have some products with feedback and reviews which you can look over. It's amazing what's sold on those sites today.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wldbill (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome, I agree about not cheap in out on the electrical but I had read some topics on this forum from 2013 when guys were talking about some strips they used at about 75$ per 5 meter role and had stated they found the quality superior to the more expensive brands, unfortunately they didn't give any brands. Also I have been looking with little results as to wiring methods for these products (for the shelves) and found very little help on the net.

I have used the search feature of the forum to look for any other past topics that would give any insight but none of the searchs yield any results.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Ledenet is the brand I use the most. Never had any issues with them. Going over 60' with rgb you will need at a minimum a 350 watt driver. You would be best to make 4 runs in parallel with each other and use a combiner for the controls. The 100 watt driver is significantly cheaper that the 350. Even buying 4 of them would be cheaper. Just make sure that the control you get is rated for multiple outputs. Like I said just contact LEDENET and they can walk you through it. 


Ibtl.... Lol


----------



## photonz (Nov 2, 2017)

Newbie here - I know it's an old post but wanted to chip in, in case anyone else is looking for tips.

"Quality" can refer to a lot of things when it comes to LED strips. My recommendations are to see if you can get information on the LEDs themselves. Reputable LED suppliers will be able to provide LM80 test results to back up their longevity claims.

Ask about copper thickness as well - without sufficient copper weight you will have issues with voltage drop, especially if you do long runs. Even if you end up going with a 350 watt driver, you'll likely have too much current for the LED strip to handle. Even at 24V that's 15 Amps!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @photonz!

Are you a lighting designer/builder?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## photonz (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks guys!

I am now retired, I used to work in sales for an LED and LED strip manufacturer so I've had my fair share of troubleshooting experiences!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

photonz said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am now retired, I used to work in sales for an LED and LED strip manufacturer so I've had my fair share of troubleshooting experiences!


Glad to have you and your knowledge base aboard!


----------



## max-8988 (Nov 3, 2017)

This is some sort of indirect lighting. I think we can also install the color changing lights and thus you can get the astonishing lighting effect on your ceiling!


----------

